Ask HN: What are MS Access's biggest competitors? - jmduke
======
dragonbonheur
I'd say it's mainly SQLite by itself over Libre/Open Office or Kexi or Glom
because the others don't have viewers and SQLite is bundled with mobile
devices and operating systems.

Of course, the comparison may seem odd given that Access has a GUI and SQLite
is just the database engine but some consideration should be given to the fact
that people who operate databases often know how to use SQL commands and won't
have any problem learning scripting languages to build applications to ease
data entry. Software like GAMBAS makes that easy on Linux. Access users should
have no trouble converting to GAMBAS at all.

But for casual use outside of custom applications design Libre/Open Office are
the biggest threat to Access.

------
pavel_lishin
MS Excel

~~~
LarryMade2
Yeah, don't underestimate the power and flexibility of Excel... also the
corners you can paint yourself into by using it...

------
27182818284
In practice I've seen Excel by far as its main competition followed by
FileMaker Pro, but the latter not nearly as much as people simply using the
spreadsheet.

There is at least one YC W13 company that is working on removing the Big Ol'
Excel sheet of company passwords, in case you were asking with respect to
startup business ideas.

------
rman666
FileMaker Pro, but it's expensive.

------
Vomzor
Filemaker

